# Technobeam help?



## poolman78 (Apr 22, 2006)

I have just rented 4 technobeams for use in an upcomming musical. I have never used them before, though i am aware of what they are capable of doing. I just am not sure how, once i have them daisy chained together and hooked up to my board, how to get them to function, and then get looks to store in my cues. If anyone has help, that would be grand, tech is next saturday so i have a week to master..lol. I have an ETC express 250 board.


----------



## soundman1024 (Apr 23, 2006)

What steps have you taken? Do you have DMX running to them?

Have you addressed the technobeams? That is something rather important.


----------



## Footer (Apr 23, 2006)

first you need to give them a unique address... i think the technos are 18 channels... so address them 1, 20, 40, 60,.... then attach the cable that feeds them to the second universe of your DMX string (though you can loop them off the dimmers, but most people like to keep them seperate)... go into you patch and you will see a softkey for fixture patch (you can also get to it through setup)... and path the fixtures there... its pretty self explanitory to patch... if you dont have the right profile on your board you can get it from etc here: http://www.etcconnect.com/service/service_xprn_pers.asp... after you have done that go to your setup screen and select moving light functions (15 i think) and then go do encoder setup... do autoload encoders, though all you will have encoder wise in the trackpad... that should cover the setup portion for the most part... read your book first.... and after you get them moving post again and we'll tell you how to functionaly program them... i would read the section of the book about focus points first...;


----------



## kingfisher1 (Apr 23, 2006)

unfourtunatel never got to us mls myself but i've spent plenty of time reading the manual. its a really good manual so start there. also don't for get you need to set up teh board to work off its second univerese, its 2 under setup.

don't forget there is the offline editor which is useful for when your not at the board


----------



## poolman78 (Apr 23, 2006)

Thank you so much. I was sent the lights without the 3 pin 
dmx i need, i ordered 5 pin, i assumed the lights were 5. They go up in the air, hopefully tomorrow. When you say second universe, does that mean, the 513-1024 input? Is it better that way? Can i assign the virtual channels for control (all 18) to 18 submasters and play with all the settings until i get something i like? I just want to take full advantage of these lights. I will post again once i have control of them from my board, then help on getting them into cues would be much appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## alexman444 (Apr 24, 2006)

The 513-1024 input would be your second universe. Be careful when you do your fixture patch to assign the fixtures to the second universe. (i believe it goes universe#/starting channel# so you would use 2/whatever your start channel is) I'd assign the most used control channels to submasters (intensity, strobe, gobos, colors, iris, etc.) The pan and tilt channels are covered by your trackpad, and you can write a macro for striking the fixtures. Goodl luck with your show; I'm a fan of Technobeams myself.


----------



## soundman1024 (Apr 24, 2006)

For addressing the fixtures the Technobeams will only know DMX channels 1-512 on the fixture since they only hook up to one universe. Since they are on the second universe the board has though the board will see them as DMX channels 513-1024. With that the case we'll say that fixture one occupies 18 channels as you said. One the board it will be channels 1-18 on universe two correct. To find the DMX channel the board wants for the second fixture (19-36 on universe 2) simply add 512 to the starting channel for that fixture. 512+19=531 The addresses for your Technobeams on the board should be..
513
531
549
567
and on the fixtures you should have
1
19
37
55
assuming 18 is the correct number for channels.

In terms of control via submasters I would suggest having the pan, fine pan, tilt, and fine tilt not on the submasters. If one were to do so all fixtures would be aimed identically. The focus also can change from fixture to fixture. Probably the best way to use submasters would be to position the lights like you need them, then turn the dimmer channel down all the way. Use one more submaster for all the dimmer channels so you have something like this with the submasters..

1) Blue in place
2) Yellow in place
3) Rotating triangle in place
...
16) Dimmers

For operation you would turn up the needed submaster so that the light goes into place then turn up the dimmer so it fades up in place. If the dimmer were with the submasters the light would fade up as it moved into place with the color wheel spinning and what not.


If you have never used moving lights before there are some things that can be difficult to figure out. When you first start running them it is good to figure out the bulb is in fact on before you start getting annoyed because you don't see light and can't quite figure it out. Make sure the bulb is on. I'm not to familiar with running Technobeams on an Express, heck I'm not too familiar with an Express even but I think playing with the dimmer and shutter is the approach to take about getting light first.
Getting gobos to rotate can be a trick. I believe with the Technobeam the way to do it is to change the rotate channel so it has some value then use the gobo function channel to start it rotating then the rotation channel controls speed, the gobo function channel controls direction. I know there is a way to get the gobo, and the color wheels to roll continiously, but I don't recall what that is. Also the Technobeam has a pretty good effects wheel in my opinion so you may want to look at that.

Good luck and feel free to come back here with questions!


----------



## kingfisher1 (Apr 24, 2006)

the express's track pad is pretty niftty, and you can assign channels to submasters but if your using them in a cued show its not hard to make stuff happen w/o "encoders"

you've played with the FIXTURE soft key? S8. you hit it, it asks for a fixture nuber which you assigned in patch, and then you scrollt hrough atributes with either the +/- or the arrows. 

Focus points are also pretty nifty.


----------



## koncept (Apr 24, 2006)

i've never done mls on a etc but on a hog is amazing. the strand 300's arent bad but not the best for mls. i would be currious how it goes on the etc. i know its a common board so it cannot be too bad....lol


----------



## jumpjet (Apr 25, 2006)

You need to find out what KIND of technobeams these are, as that has a fairly large impact on how they need to be addressed. Are they technobeam-i's? 

I have set up technobeams on an express before, and to be honest, it isn't a walk in the park. What I think is the easiest is the following:

Dedicate a page of subs to tb programming
Set up positions for the lights, open, white, and focus at 100%. Program a bunch of different positions in the top row of sliders.

Then on the bottom row, program subs for Dimmer, Gobo, color, efx, strobe, iris, etc. Program them with the channel for the characteristic at full, and make it an inhibition slider. Then, with all of the faders up, they will control your lights, having an independent slider for each trait. This is an easy work around to get most basic looks down, then you can tweak as neccesary. 

Express boards do not have a mark function, so remember to record your look, then record a cue before it with everything the same but the dimmer at zero if you want a clean fade up.


----------



## Footer (Apr 25, 2006)

soundman1024 said:


> For addressing the fixtures the Technobeams will only know DMX channels 1-512 on the fixture since they only hook up to one universe. Since they are on the second universe the board has though the board will see them as DMX channels 513-1024. With that the case we'll say that fixture one occupies 18 channels as you said. One the board it will be channels 1-18 on universe two correct. To find the DMX channel the board wants for the second fixture (19-36 on universe 2) simply add 512 to the starting channel for that fixture. 512+19=531 The addresses for your Technobeams on the board should be..
> 513
> 531
> 549
> ...




You dont need to punch out the math, the board will ask you first for a port number (1 or 2) then a dimmer number


----------



## poolman78 (Apr 25, 2006)

Okay.

I have them hooked up in sequential order. I have the fixtures located on DMX 100, 120, 140, 160.(assigned in the lights) I did that with the intention of using them on the first universe, but now i have it in my 2nd universe. I try to patch it in the moving lights patch, and i use input 2, but when i assign the 100 on the DMX 512 list, i get an error message that i don't have enough dimmers. I have them plugged in 110, in the wall. But when i have the fixture box open in stage mode, and use the track pad, the mirror moves as i use the track pad, but when i use the other channels, i get nothing. There is no beam, no light.....kinda stuck..am i missing something??


----------



## koncept (Apr 25, 2006)

is the lamp struck. if it is not then you will not have any light and would not be able to tell if it is working. if i remember right it is something . 20 aka reset to strike the lamp. i would double check the book


----------



## Footer (Apr 26, 2006)

go to setup, then to system settings, then tell it you have 1024 dimmers, then go to your fixture patch and repatch your fixtures, and you should be in business... did you download a personality from etc for your lights?


----------



## jumpjet (Apr 26, 2006)

> is the lamp struck.


Quoted for truth.

There is a channel for options, like lamp on/lamp off/reset/home, etc. I have found that sometimes I have to turn the lamps on two or three times to get them to strike the first time. They are also slow to warm up, so go look at the light, and even if the shutter is closed, you will see a little bit of light peeking around the edges if the lamp struck. If not, try again.


----------



## magenta (Mar 6, 2012)

*Technobeam issues and questions...*

I am trying to hook up and replace a broken down technobeam...
I got a new one... I couldn't even get it to stay on the address it was suppose to be on,,,

I went through the menu but the thing reverts back to a fixture number...
HelP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TimMiller (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Technobeam issues and questions...*

First of all if you are using a dmx console you need to get it out of fixture and into channel mode. It's under set and then hes you can switch between fixture and channel. Also when setting addresses be sure to push enter before pushing menu or it will revert back to the previous settings. Also, if the unit is in fixture mode it will be f001 or whatever the address is if it is in channel mode (dmx) it will display c001 or whatever the channel is.


----------



## magenta (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Technobeam issues and questions...*

Thanks Tim.. I'll break it out again after I find out why 2 of my idea spots' lamp aren't striking.


----------



## magenta (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: Technobeam issues and questions...*

Okay I got the thing responding and is in C128 - C148 then C168 I'm happy.

Next question I have for the GURUS is...why does this new one have a smaller diameter foot print
than the older ones from lightwave research... 

I tried to iris open it all the way but is still smaller


Did our purchasing department missed out on a model number that probably has a different capabality?
the box says STRONG Technobeam with IRIS

anyone info please...


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Technobeam issues and questions...*


magenta said:


> ...Next question I have for the GURUS is...why does this new one have a smaller diameter foot print
> than the older ones from lightwave research...
> 
> I tried to iris open it all the way but is still smaller
> ...


The Technobeam's footprint is 16” wide and 13” high. You mean beam or pool size, right?

From Technobeam - Strong :

> Technobeam has a factory-installed standard lens set with 11° to 17° beam angle, and an optional 8° to 12° narrow angle lens set.


The High End Systems Technobeam-Iris User Manual.pdf states the same beam angles. It's probably a simple lens swap-out.

This HES page says

> |-
> |
> Lens
> :
> ...


----------



## TimMiller (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Technobeam issues and questions...*

Make sure the iris is open all the way and you can open up the lense tube and move around the lenses to adjust beam angle. It is covered in the manual as to which ones to put into which slots.


----------



## magenta (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Technobeam issues and questions...*

Great info... I will check this out and see the difference between the new and old units.


----------



## magenta (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Technobeam issues and questions...*

I was going to open the lens tube and noticed that the lens might fall off and would be rather difficult to re-install so I decided to 
bring them down to check them. I then decided to pair the two STRONG ones and the two old LWR together-you might call it cheating LOL!
now I saw at the back of the store room two more Technobeams accumulating dust...
I plugged one and was trying to home but was giving me a Gb1 error message HOME...
I tried to strike the lamp but was blowing a .63A fuse every time, twice.
the other unit doesn't power up at all.


----------



## TimMiller (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Technobeam issues and questions...*

Make sure the voltage and frequency are set correctly on the switches. Also the fuse should be a 6.3a fuse. Make sure all of the proper fuses are installed including their blow speeds. Usually fuses protecting the lamp circuitry are slow blow due to the current inrush and fuses just protecting the electronics are fast blow. If the fuse blows as soon as you plug it into the wall I bet the rectifier bridge that converts AC to dc has shorted. I have replaced quite a few in techno beams due to people not having the voltage selector switches set properly. If the lamp fuse is the proper size and type and is blowing when it lamps on then there it could be a bad ballast, Ignitor, or shorted lamp wiring. The gobo error could be due to a bad motor, try spinning the motor by hand if it is easy to move than the motor is probably good. Power up the fixture and see if it try's to move the gobo wheel if it does and the wheel keeps spinning than it is a problem with the optical sensor. I the wheel does not move than it is a problem with the driver chip. Some technobeams have a spare chip installed in the slot labeled spare you can pull the one out of there. The driver chip is a 3773 that is available and most large electronic stores.


----------



## magenta (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Technobeam issues and questions...*

All these info is heaven for me... THANK YOU!!! and more power!!! I'll check this out ASAP!!!!!!!!!
your last post was your 1,111th~~!!!
and I guess you should be thanked half of that!!!


----------



## magenta (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Technobeam issues and questions...*

I have used the 6.3A fuse and is now striking the lamp.

Found out I have no lens inside the tube.
Will be cannibalizing the other one that won't power up.

I will swap the sensors to see what would happen.

Question again... 

I have also seen a box of what looked like brand new motors.
Is there a particular motor for litho, mirror, flags strobe?
I couldn't see any markings or numbers


----------



## TimMiller (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Technobeam issues and questions...*

The only difference between the motors is the shaft length. I just match them up. If you need to they can be shortened using a hack saw but it is not easy.


----------



## magenta (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Technobeam issues and questions...*

Is there a way to know if motors are good? 

These stepper motors I found are giving me different resistance when I turn the shafts!
One is fluidly turning... a few would give you a feel that you are going through little teeth or gears...

I know it's a challenge to put it together and dismantle them again, specially when my eyes are going (just like the rest of
my internal organs after years of cognac abuse!) 

I was up until 3 AM last night! 

Just wanted to get info again thanks gents!


----------



## TimMiller (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Technobeam issues and questions...*

They are supposed to have little steps felt. Some motors you feel more than others. When they go bad they normally completely lock up. In some very rare cases no resistance is felt but I have had new motors where no resistance is felt. Also I am not sure if you know but you can unscrew the 4 Allen scews that are holding the handles on then the back cover will come off and you can slide all of the guts out onto the work bench. Be sure to unplug the pan and tilt wires before you slide it out all the way. You can also test the fixture while it is apart. I pull the lamp out though so I am not blinded and exposed to UV rays from the lamp. Also like halogen lamps do not touch them with your hands. Use gloves or a towel.


----------



## magenta (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Technobeam issues and questions...*

Thanks to the TIM and Derek... I have now sorted out the rig!
Swapped around the sensors and replaced two motors and VIOLA!!!
I have now a spare Technobeam!!


----------



## kicknargel (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Technobeam issues and questions...*

In my experience, over time (and not that much time), the pan and tilt motors will get too slippy and will lose their ability to maintain home.


----------



## magenta (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Technobeam issues and questions...*

Over the years I have used technobeam it gave me issues where I program cues and then when I go to the start of the show the fixture would retain the color of gobo from the last cue. Something like that or it would go to a color where there's a quarter moon of a white patch pushing the color so it's not a whole green or red... but overall they have been a joy to work with! 

I have been using the expression then my boss said he'll buy a new board ... I was so excited!
Thinking it would be a Hog or something else... something "touch screen" 
he bought me an ETC experssion with emphasis! it works he said and I get paid 
LOL!!!!!!! I told him I won't tune up his car anymore for free!!!


----------



## StarLight2012 (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Technobeam issues and questions...*

I have repaired several of my techno's, the pan and tilt motors have little spring loaded breaks on them that wear out or break allowing the motors to slip position. Possibly replacing the driver chips could resolve the problem. These are great older fixtures.


----------



## StarLight2012 (Mar 18, 2012)

*technobeam doesn't home*

I have a technobeam that doesn't home when plugged in, it powers up and all the red bars on the screen are lit. The voltage settings are correct, the fuses are good, the fan runs, it just doesn't begin the home process. Any ideas on where to begin the fix?


----------



## TimMiller (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: technobeam doesn't home*

Either the software has crashed or the CPU has failed. I would see if you could upload from another fixture, if not it will have to be sent to light parts or strong for repair, Highend may still repair the boards. Also you may have to try cross loading the software several times before it goes if it does.


----------



## LavaASU (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: technobeam doesn't home*

I've got one that had the board replaced about 6 months ago. It worked great (other than a potentially iffy tilt motor), sat in the shop for 3 months, was used (and worked great on one show), then sat in the shop another 3 months and now homes but won't let me change channel or settings. It flashes between C001 and version after it finishes homing if you push a button. I've tried the menu-enter to unlock the menu to no avail. Ideas?


----------



## TimMiller (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: technobeam doesn't home*

One of the buttons are probably stuck you should feel them all click when you push them in. Some times people manage to knock the buttons off and under them are little springs that fly off and then a little thin piece of metal that shorts between two pieces of wire when the button is pressed. You can test these by putting an ohm meter across them and pushing down (test while the fixture is off). Another way is to open the top cover and carefully remove the gray button, pull slightly sideways and it comes right off. Be sure to watch the little spring and thin foil piece. You can short between the terminals using a screw driver to verify the operation. While shorting the terminals using the screw driver be careful not to short any other components or touch the connectors on the board there is line voltage present.


----------



## magenta (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: technobeam doesn't home*

hello again all...

hope all of you are doing great!

another challenge was thrown at me...

The Mayor and his goons came one evening asking (coerce is more like it ) the operations manager
to place a special gobo for his anniversary party. 


Is there a manufactrer that we can contact and request for the special application? I know the boss wants this done as he will benefit from having a Mayor as his "friend!"

I hate politicians, this mayor in particular... they think they own the world!!!

Oh question... is this do-able so I can tell my boss and the freakin' goon!

thanks gents!


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: technobeam doesn't home*

Kelite would no doubt be along soon to direct you to his company, so I'll save him the trouble. They can do laser-cut or glass custom gobos, and are very good at it.
Apollo Design | Gobos


----------



## TimMiller (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: technobeam doesn't home*

I get custom Gobos through both apollo and rosco, they both do excellent work.


----------



## magenta (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: technobeam doesn't home*

Thanks for the leads... I will tell the goons to get intouch with them.


----------



## kicknargel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: technobeam doesn't home*

Also, your local theatrical supply will be able to work with their vendors (like those mentioned above) to get this done. I'm curious, can one go direct to Apollo for custom gobos? I always though you needed to go through a retailer.


----------



## lwinters630 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: technobeam doesn't home*

Does anyone know how to turn the lamp on/off on a Technobeam (full 18ch) through the ETC ION board?


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: technobeam doesn't home*

Select the appropriate channels, then press [About]. You should then see "Lamp Controls" on the screen.

epimetheus said:


> Assuming you've selected the appropriate fixture profile in patch, the lamp controls are in the About section. Select you're fixtures then hit the About button, Lamp Controls are on the lower right of the CIA. This is assuming you're running v1.8 [or later] of the OS. In v1.7 and before, Lamp Controls is a softkey. For v1.7 and before, hit the More Softkeys button, then S3 I think.


----------

